# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Sonics (4/3). 250 Points to Prediction Game Winner!



## halfbreed

<center> * vs. *  
*(27-45)*...................*(50-22) *
*
The Arena in Oakland
Sunday April 3, 2005
3:00 PM PST
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
*Probable Starters*





































Baron Davis | Jason Richardson | Mike Dunleavy | Troy Murphy | Adonal Foyle 





































Luke Ridnour | Ray Allen | Damien Wilkins | Reggie Evans | Jerome James

*Key Matchup*








*vs. *








*Jason Richardson*..........................*Ray Allen*
22.1...............PPG...............*23.6*
*6.1*...............RPG...............4.4
*4.0*...............AST...............3.7
*1.58*................STL..............1.00
*0.47*................BLK..............0.07
2.42...............TO...............*2.32*
*45.0%*..............FG%..............42.3%
33.1%..............3P%..............*37.5%*
70.4%..............FT%..............*89.3%*
</center>



*Predictions Game​*

250 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below. 
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential. 
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.​


----------



## ChristopherJ

Sonics 102
Warriors 99


----------



## Bret

Warriors - 105
Sonics - 99


----------



## DaBruins

Warriors - 106
Sonics - 98


----------



## bruindre

Golden State 117
Seattle 112


----------



## Pejavlade

Warriors-104
Sonics-102

P.s halfbreed still waiting for your prediction for Kings vs Wolves game. :raised_ey


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Nice gamethread again!!! Keep up the good work!

My prediction:
Warriors 110
-
Sonics 103


----------



## dk1115

Sonics 108
Golden State 104


----------



## hobojoe

Warriors - 97
Sonics - 89

I'm going to watch this game, I haven't watched Golden State since they acquired Baron Davis and I want to see how they play with him and why they have been so successful of late. For the record, I hope they keep it up and make a run at the playoffs in the West next season.


----------



## mr_tibo

Warriors 101
Sonics 90


----------



## hobojoe

The Warriors hurt themselves in the first quarter with 6 turnovers or they could be up by more than just 5. J-Rich had a nice first quarter, 9 points on 4-4 shooting.


----------



## halfbreed

GSW 35
SEA 32

2nd Quarter, 7:28 left


----------



## hobojoe

Zarko looks pretty good out there offensively. That was a nice drive into the lane and scoop a couple minutes ago.


----------



## hobojoe

J-Rich! Man, he just jumped right over Collison on that putback jam.


----------



## halfbreed

53-43 Warriors, 11:07 left in 3rd Quarter


----------



## halfbreed

BDiddy with the swat on Reggie Evans!


----------



## halfbreed

60-50 Warriors. 6:03 3rd Quarter.

JRich 18 pts.


----------



## halfbreed

Ray Allen is such a sweet shooter. 

Fisher hits the quarter ending 3 in response. 

GSW 76
SEA 67


----------



## halfbreed

80-72 GSW 10:00 left.


----------



## halfbreed

Dunleavy with the big 3! 

89-80 Warriors 3:30 left


----------



## kamego

Warriors have been playing a lot better since the trade for BDavis. very nice to see.


----------



## halfbreed

Final.

Warriors 101
Seattle 92

:banana: 

Jason Richardson 22 pts, 5 reb, 5 ast
Baron Davis 19 pts, 9 ast, 5 reb, 8 TO
Mike Dunleavy 19 pts, 8 reb, 5 ast, clutch 3s

Ray Allen 27 pts


----------



## halfbreed

Hobojoe and DaBruins were both very close, so I will give both 250 points. Congrats.


----------



## RunTMC

mrtibo was 2 points off total from the exact score, that should be worth something.


----------



## halfbreed

RunTMC said:


> mrtibo was 2 points off total from the exact score, that should be worth something.


Donated 250 to him also. :biggrin:


----------



## RPGMan

another game, another win.


----------



## Scinos

Congrats on the win, the Warriors deserved this one...:clap:

It's frustrating as a Sonics fans, as we only need to win one more to lock up the NW division. We need to win it and then get everyone back from injury. We really missed the extra firepower that Lewis and Radman provide in this game. 

Your team looks pretty good with the new additions, good luck for next season.


----------



## ballstorm

Another impressive win for the Warriors .


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

5 in a row! We are so hot right now! Great game of Mike Dunleavy Jr. who really was clutch in this one!


----------



## B Dizzle

damn i forgot to predict :-( 
but anyway, great win for the warriors, I wish the new season would start right now! Nice dunk from Jrich!


----------



## halfbreed

Mercury News 



> • Though winning has made it easier to swallow, the Warriors are still struggling from the free-throw line. They went 14 for 24 on Sunday. It was the 10th time this season the Warriors missed 10 in a game. Power forward Troy Murphy was 1 for 5. Guard Mickael Pietrus was 0 for 2.
> 
> The Warriors had made 79 of their previous 100 attempts from the line before Sunday. That stretch helped them get to 72.2 percent, good for 27th in the league.
> 
> ``We've struggled with consistency this year,'' Coach Mike Montgomery said. ``The free-throw issue has been problematic, and we missed 10 again. But sometimes we've been good.''
> 
> Rookie forward Andris Biedrins entered Sunday 11 for 26 from the line, then air balled his first attempt with 3:24 on the first-quarter clock. He missed two of his next three but closed the first quarter by dropping a pair inside the final minute. He finished 3 for 6.
> 
> ``Credit Andris,'' Montgomery said. ``He bounced back after some fairly interesting attempts.''
> 
> • Seattle forward Rashard Lewis was not with the team, missing his fourth consecutive game because of a right-foot contusion. He is listed as day to day, though he could miss the rest of the regular season.
> 
> • The Warriors have won their past 12 games when scoring at least 100 points.
> 
> • Murphy finished with just three points on 1-for-4 shooting in his second-lowest scoring game this season. He had two points against Utah in the second game of the season. He did have 12 rebounds and two blocks.


----------



## halfbreed

Postgame Quotes 



> *Mike Montgomery*
> "It is a big deal, and has been a big deal for us to finish off quarters, and I felt we did a good job of that today. It’s money in the bank, cattle on the ranch, when you can take a lead into halftime."
> 
> "We’ve struggled with consistency (from the line) this year. The free throw issue has been problematic, and we missed ten again today, but sometimes we’ve been good. Credit Andris, he bounced back, after some fairly interesting attempts."
> 
> "At this point in the season, no matter how many we win the rest of the way, we’re not going to the playoffs. Right now, the guys are motivated by the fact that they enjoy playing with one another, and proving to some of these playoff teams that we can play at their level."
> 
> *Baron Davis*
> _On what’s needed to get to the playoffs next year:_
> "We’re going to do everything in our power to make us playoff material next year. We’re not looking at our record. Every time we step out on that floor, we want to win, and that’s the attitude that you have to develop in order to get to that next step. We believe that each and every ball game we come into we can win. Granted Rashard Lewis was out and they weren’t at full strength but we’re supposed to win this game because they’re not. And those are the games that next season we can’t afford to lose. In order to be a playoff contending team you have to beat the teams that you’re supposed to beat on the nights you’re supposed to beat them. Whether it be injury or if it’s a team with a worse record than you. That’s just the mentality that we’re trying to develop now. We’re gonna play as hard as we possibly can."
> 
> *Jason Richardson*
> _On the addition of Baron Davis:_
> “Both teams took care of the ball and really shared the ball. It was a really good, high-scoring game.” "We’ve been working hard. We’ve had a lot of close games during the season before Baron got here, but now he’s here it takes a lot of pressure off guys like myself when teams are trying to double team me, now they can’t do that because now we’ve got Baron out there to score."
> 
> _On the recent win streak:_
> "We want to be a winning team and that’s something you have to work hard for. It makes the job a lot more pleasant, makes it more easy, makes it more fun."
> 
> *Adonal Foyle*
> "Tonight I wanted to try and keep my guy off the glass. They (Seattle) come hard on the offensive boards and I just wanted to get a body on my man and let some of my team-mates get the rebounds."
> 
> "Baron Davis has set the tone for our team and we are taking this opportunity to learn going into next year. We don’t want to go into next year trying to figure each other out. We are playing a lot of quality teams and this is giving us a dip-stick on what we have to work on during the summer, So we’re taking these remaining games very important. "
> 
> "Baron (Davis) is a huge part of my success but the key to me was when we traded Clifford (Robinson) and Dale (Davis) which opened up some playing time for me. Those guys bring a lot to the table, but I think having more of a traditional center who blocks shots with this team being as explosive offensively as they are. We really didn’t need that extra outside present but I think that was very significant on top of the acquisition of Baron. "


----------



## G-Force

Congratulations from the other Sonics Forum Mod - you guys are on a roll now. I expect that the Warriors and Clippers will both have opportunities to make playoff runs next season. It is going to be a major dogfight next season to make the playoffs in the West.

You guys just plain beat us - we got behind early and could not whittle away at the lead. The Sonics have been playing without Vlade and now Rashard. Its a challenge to continue to play well enough to win game missing two big pieces like that, especially against hot teams like the Warriors. You guys may not make the playoffs, but make it tough on some other teams down the stretch.

ANd if you ever get a little bored over here in the Warriors forum, stop by the Sonics forum. You are going to have to cheer for somebody in the playoffs, and the Sonics welcome the support.
:biggrin: 

G-Force


----------

